# P938 pocket holster needed



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

Could anyone suggest an inexpensive pocket holster for my P938?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I had mine custom made by Fist Holsters


----------



## Sc0tts0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a Remora for mine. Works great and doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Home of the Original Remora No Clip IWB Concealment Holster


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try Robert Mika.
His holsters are made-to-order, but not expensive.
Click on: Mika's Pocket Holsters - Custom Made Pocket Holsters, Waistband Holsters, Vest Holsters, Tactical Pocket Mirrors And Much More.

Also try this custom-holster maker: Leather Front Pocket Handcrafted, Hand-stitched Holster available in 3 colors, Bear Creek Holsters, Texas


----------

